# What are the stores beside Ikea Belfast?



## Abbica (21 Jul 2009)

Hi, I am heading up to Ikea on Friday in Belfast and I recall on the way in to IKea there are some shops on the left hand side. Does anyone know what these are? 
Also, is there a supermarket there or one nearby as I am having a few over on Saturday and I need to find an Iceland or something similar please. Is there one in Newry town?


----------



## TarfHead (21 Jul 2009)

If your drive home includes going past Newry, then Sainburys in Sprucefield is, IMHO, a better bet for a supermarket shop.

The ICELAND stores are, in general, not in the out-of-town shopping centres, so you'd need a good knowledge of the towns (Lisburn, Newry) or a SatNav to get in and out again.


----------



## GreenQueen (21 Jul 2009)

Next Homestore is in the same row.
Across the other side of the roundabout is Sainsburys and B&Q.  On the far side of the motorway is a large Tesco.
Just before the docks area on your way up to the Airport is a retail park style shopping area where you will find Asda homestores & Iceland.  IMHO the quality of food in Iceland is dire and you would get far better value and quality in Asda or Sainsburys if you insist in shopping up north.

Like another poster mentioned you could also consider stopping by Sprucefield on the way back which has Sainsburys, B&Q, Argos Extra, Next Homestore, Currys & Toysrus.  The largest M&S in Ireland is on the far side of the Sprucefield centre and there is also a JJB Sports and Boots over there.  PC World is located at the bottom of the hill.

Some of the stores north of Newry still aren't accepting Euro and the exchange rate isn't as good as in Newry so you would probably be better bringing STG or using cards to pay for items.  HTH


----------



## Abbica (21 Jul 2009)

That's a good selection. I don't do my shopping up the north, I just have a party on Saturday night, having my friends over and I wanted to get those party nibbles they advertise for iceland. Never been to Iceland before so don't know the quality but if their meat, sausages etc is bad I suppose I could stop off at Sainsburys on the way home, I am sure they have some sort of good selection of nibbles, crisps etc. Get a bit of drink while I am at it. Stop off in Newry or maybe Sprucefield, afraid I will get lost though. But love to go to Next Homestore, need a chest style coffee table!!

Regarding credit card, unforunately, I have to activate my credit card to use it which I am refusing to do as we ran up a high bill going to Ikea and the like before, so just bring euro with me instead.  Only spend what you have.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Jul 2009)

The Iceland in Newry is next to Dunnes. A small shopping centre with a few other shops in it, but it has it's own carpark and if you cant find anywhere to park, buttercrane and the quays are only about a 7 min walk away.


----------



## Abbica (21 Jul 2009)

Thanks Samantha, will throw my head in the door of iceland anyway, see what's on offer in Newry, it's more of a drinks party anyway, food is for stamina!!!!


----------



## TarfHead (21 Jul 2009)

Abbica said:


> .. Never been to Iceland before so don't know the quality


 
Think of who Iceland use to front their TV ads. That's their target market so I would assume the quality of product is not the Mae West.



Abbica said:


> .. I suppose I could stop off at Sainsburys on the way home .. afraid I will get lost though. But love to go to Next Homestore, .


 
Hard to get lost going to Sprucefield (Sainsburys + NEXT Homestore). It's beside the main road to Dublin - no navigation needed !


----------



## Abbica (22 Jul 2009)

You sold me, Kerry Katona and Iceland food, its an area I am not willing to venture into and not an image I want when chewing and I do care about my guests!!!  Go to Sainsburys instead, think I will drop into Newry in the Quays though, handiest of them all. Thanks for the help. Head up to Sprucefield some boring Sunday.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Jul 2009)

The Dublin IKEA is opening on Monday so you might be better off waiting to shop there.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Jul 2009)

To be honest, dropping into The Quays is not handier than dropping into Sprucefield. Unless there are other shops in Newry you want to visit. If you're thinking of doing it on a Sunday, check the opening times beforehand - they're not the same as for other days of the week.


----------



## Abbica (23 Jul 2009)

I would rather spend the extra € and walk barefoot on broken glass than go through the trauma of shopping in Dublin. If they don't even have the website up and running yet, what hope is there that that place will be in any way organised come Monday, all staff is new also so......, probably won't step foot in that place for a least 3 months. Value my sanity. 

I will go to Sprucefild Tarfhead, you on commission or something!


----------



## GreenQueen (23 Jul 2009)

Opening hours for Sprucefield are slightly different to those advertised on their website.  Note - most retailers in Northern Ireland only open in the afternoon on Sundays.

Sainsburys is open from 1pm to 6pm
M&S is open from 12.30pm for browing and you can start purchasing at 1pm.

I wouldn't say TarfHead is on commission.  We were dedicated Newry shoppers for 5 years, in the past 3 years it has been getting more and more mental.  There were fights in supermarkets over drink and special offers, you'd need to get there extremely early to get particular items such as babymilk or nappies.  Parking is a nightmare and the tailbacks on the hill down into the city sometimes had us sitting in traffic for up to 25 mins.  For that same 25 mins we kept on going up the road, got loads of parking, didn't have to pay for trolleys and it was far less crazy.


----------

